# Symptoms during 2WW



## avalon293 (Jul 28, 2010)

My first post and I am hopeless at all the abbreviations and acronyms so this will be 'lol' free...  I wanted to write as I had scoured the forums looking for what to expect after embryo transfer and I wanted to give something back now the 2WW is over for me.

I am (just) 38 and my husband is 39.  We’ve been trying to conceive for two and a half years.  The cause of our infertility is unexplained.  We are both getting on a bit and are overweight.  I have a very small and apparently insignificant fibroid.  My husband's sperm could be a little more active.  As time was marching on, we opted for IVF (private, as NHS funding had just been withdrawn in our area).  This is our first go.

I started Buserelin on 3 March and 300 units of Menopur per day on 17 March.  By the 3rd scan, I had 9 good looking follicles but when it came to egg collection (30 March) there were only four eggs to be found.  Three of these were mature and all three fertilized.  At embryo transfer (1 April) there was one 2 cell but about to split, one 4 cell and one 3 cell, which they said didn’t look too clever.  They transferred the 4 cell and the 2 cell and sadly couldn’t freeze the 3 cell.

The clinic was disappointed at the quantity of eggs and because the chances of my developing OHSS seemed low, they prescribed 1500 units of Pregnyl on the day of transfer and then another two days later, rather than progesterone pessaries.  Apparently there is a slightly higher chance of success with Pregnyl for luteal phase support but obviously greater risks too.

I had acupuncture before and after the transfer at the recommendation of the consultant.  I have no idea whether it helped.  I will say that it hurt like mad!  In fact, I was far more nervous about the acupuncture than I was about any of the IVF procedures!

After the egg collection, I was rather bloated.  After the egg transfer (and acupuncture), I had the most crippling trapped wind.  I am talking real tears, crawling on my hands and knees up the stairs, wondering if I’d broken my insides-type wind.  This did prevent me from over exerting myself (I couldn’t move because of the pain) but was absolutely grim.  The bloating continued to some extent or another throughout the 2WW although the wind settled down.

From the trigger shot of Pregnyl, my breasts began to be sore and remained very sore throughout the 2WW.  Normally when I am pre-menstrual they hurt from ovulation to about 2 days before I come on.  They just carried on hurting this time and seemed heavy.
I had lots of twinges in both left and right ovary area.  If I got up too fast or turned over quickly, there would be definite pain.  This might have been mild OHSS.  

In the second week, I also started to get backache such as I usually do before I come on and the odd pain down my legs.  I definitely felt pre-menstrual and was waiting for my period to start.

I did have the ‘pulling’ sensation in my belly that you may have read about.  It was a little like I had strained a stomach muscle.  I tried not to get too excited and it could have been because of the bloating!

I had no spotting at all.  I did have white discharge from about day 10 onwards.

(My husband has just come in and said I should put ‘obsessing on forums’ down as a symptom.  Hmmm.) 

That’s it, I think.  We waited until day 15 (16 April) to test as I was running a holiday club all last week and I didn’t want to get a negative test and then have to go entertain 60 kids.  My clinic doesn’t seem to do blood tests at this stage.  They just gave me a wee kit and that’s what we used.  So at 3.30am this morning (I woke up busting) we got a positive pregnancy test!  Absolutely delighted!!!  Certainly can’t go back to sleep so thought I would write this and I hope it might be helpful to others.

Every blessing to you all.


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations, excellent news and so pleased for you both


----------



## x lyndy loo x (Mar 6, 2011)

Great story 

Really happy for you both, I have my test on Friday !!!!!! dreading it xx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Avalon - congratulations on your BFP   
lyndy loo - Good luck for friday   

I'm on my 2ww but not from ivf but hey it's still a 2ww.


----------



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

many congratulations - your husbands comment made me laugh   - havent had many of those these past 2ww - what we put ourselves thru eh x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations to you and DH

why not pop across to the next 2/3ww

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261099.0

Em


----------



## mrs khan (Oct 26, 2009)

hi 
Congratulations to you and DH


----------

